# watermellon rinds?



## lahopkins0204 (Jul 5, 2010)

I read on a recent post on my yahoo group that rabbits can eat watermellon rinds. Does anyone else give these to their rabbits? We usually just throw them to the chickens but if rabbits can have them too then I'd just as soon give some to them too.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 5, 2010)

I never saw watermelon rinds on any list; I definitely would not give it


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 6, 2010)

*lahopkins0204 wrote: *


> I read on a recent post on my yahoo group that rabbits can eat watermellon rinds. Does anyone else give these to their rabbits? We usually just throw them to the chickens but if rabbits can have them too then I'd just as soon give some to them too.


howdy,,check the safe lists on http://www.medirabbit.com or http://www.adoptarabbit.com ,,some lists do differ,,or are not consistant,,complete.//-fruit tree branches/twigs -ie plum,apple,pear,-ok-,but seeds are toxic--no cherry tree-branches/twigs--(cherry,yes-ok.),toxic is seed--my cottontail-(jojobeez)-likes-white- russet potatoes,but the plant is toxic-akin to nightshade,,-sweet potatoes are toxic,..how many rabbits got sick or died to get these lists--i wonder.??--there are safe weeds,and toxic weeds(plants)--my website i have pictures,descriptions,conversation of these already--welcome to take a looky-see,,just check my profile for address--sincerely james waller:big wink:


----------



## zednon (Jul 7, 2010)

I know I we can eat watermellon rinds, I love to pickel them. its almost like a jelly when you eat it.

the rinds don't really have the sugar, it mostly just watery and hard.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2010)

I freeze watermelon rinds and hand them out on hot days. I've never had a problem with them eating the rinds. Some of them love to eat them, some won't. But they all lick them when they are hot. 

My kids and all their friends know not to toss out the rinds! Bag 'em and freeze 'em!


----------



## lahopkins0204 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Cathy....it's me, Lisa! Freezing them is a great idea! How's your weather out there? It's been extremely hot & humid here, we're getting a break today though....only in the mid 80's & we got a break on the humidity....whew!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2010)

Still very hot and humid here. Almost through my stash of frozen watermelon rinds! LOL! Hoping for cooler weather this weekend! A little rain would go a long way!

It was 105 degrees on Tuesday, 100 on Wednesday and "only" 92 yesterday... 90 so far today...but the humidity is creeping back up... Everyone is doing OK though... please with how the litters are doing, in spite of the heat.

Gotta get the kids to eat more watermelon this weekend! LOL!


----------

